# A wood pile find



## matthew seibert (Apr 15, 2016)

Any ideas?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm no expert, but it looks like mulberry to me.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 15, 2016)

Bradford Pear, _Pyrus c_. is my guess....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Apr 15, 2016)

It does look like Bradford Pear. I had to google it. I think there would be more of a yellow color to it if it were mulberry.


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 16, 2016)

Bradford pear trees are beautiful in spring and fall. They are also fragile and subject to wind damage, especially out here on the prairie. I see them damaged and cut down fairly often. Gary


----------



## Tclem (Apr 16, 2016)

Bradford pear


----------



## matthew seibert (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks all.
Any idea what I can expect from it as far as turning goes?


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Apr 16, 2016)

I love turning it.


----------



## Tclem (Apr 16, 2016)

Easy turning


----------

